
Porn site ads conspiracy - crashhtor
I&#x27;m sure you&#x27;ve seen them. They&#x27;re everywhere. The ads shouting:<p>&quot;DIRTY TINDER&quot;
&quot;BADOO FOR F<i>CKING&quot;
&quot;BETTER THAN TINDER&quot;
&quot;GET LAID FASTER THAN ON TINDER&quot;
etc etc etc.<p>This got me thinking. What those ads are actually doing, are reverse advocating the service they proclaim to be better than. And  </i>may* encourage the subjects of the advertisement, to do the opposite of what is suggested in the ad.<p>&quot;Why should I trust an obviously desperate and low-quality advertisement on a porn site when I can go directly to the source&quot;?<p>Are the originators behind those ads actually so dumb as to think they&#x27;re promoting <i>their</i> inferior service by claiming to be better than a superior service?<p>Perhaps it&#x27;s just me, but could it be the <i>original</i> services themselves that are behind those ads.....? If so, it&#x27;s a pretty impressive reverse-psychology scheme.
======
SHAKEDECADE
They're dumbed down for people who click those links: Dumb People.

------
husamia
its subliminal messages

